# 2007 Outback 26Kbrs For Sale - Colorado $15,000



## coloparkers (Jul 22, 2008)

Our 2007 Outback 26KBRS travel trailer is for sale. We have had this trailer since new in 2007 and have thoroughly enjoyed it. The trailer comfortably sleeps 6 with the 4 bunk beds up front and the king size rear slide. The trailer is in exceptionally good condition and has been used between 5-8 times per season since 2007. Our oldest daughter is grown and now not interested in camping with the family. We don't need a trailer this big with our 2 boys now going about half the time and we're looking to downsize. Trailer is located in the south Denver metro area.


----------

